# Topics > Human-level, general, strong AI >  Machine Common Sense (MCS), DARPA Arlington, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Developer - DARPA

Machine Common Sense (MCS)

----------


## Airicist

"Teaching Machines Common Sense Reasoning"
DARPA program seeks to articulate and encode humans’ basic background knowledge for intelligent systems

October 11, 2018

----------

